# Is there Free software for Sloppy borders for PSCS2



## zendianah (Jul 12, 2007)

So.. I get an email from Kubota Image Tools. In the email I see all of these cool actions that I should purchase. I think its a little expensive... Is there any freeware for Sloppy borders? I love that look I just can't drop 250 right now when there is a new lens I would love to buy. 

Here is a link : http://kubotaimagetools.com/beforeandafter/SBV1-1.html

If I had to buy 1 pacakge.. Do you think the sloppy borders would be the best? 

Unless someone has freeware to share... that be cool to.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 12, 2007)

Have you tried a Google search for 'Free Photoshop Borders'?


----------



## RacePhoto (Jul 12, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Have you tried a Google search for 'Free Photoshop Borders'?



Like this:
http://www.freephotoshop.com/html/alfredo_mateus.html

or this?
http://www.photoshop.brushes.btinternet.co.uk/

There are many more.


----------



## ann (Jul 12, 2007)

i have been doing a lot of research along these lines as well.

so far, the free stuff is just too over the top for me. Pearls and lace is not something i would use.

I agree that sloppy borders is a bit expensive, especially since there is no trial version.  
If i find something with my research i will get back to you.


----------



## ann (Jul 12, 2007)

this fellow has something similar to sloppy borders, not as many option, not free, but not that expensive either

http://www.jamescookphotography.com/sloppy/


----------



## sobi (Jul 12, 2007)

I would say just look into some good grunge brushes, and make your own actions.


----------



## zendianah (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is a link that I just found. Big Mike of course I google.. Just thought someone may have a REALLLYY cool one that they would like to share like I am doing right now.,

http://www.liknes.no/photoshop/bordergallery.htm


----------



## zendianah (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone who helped with links. I appreciate the help as always.


----------



## glaston (Jul 12, 2007)

You could make those borders in Photoshop with minimal effort.

Just make a new layer filled white, find a good brush and paint the borders. Then enter quick mask and fill the area within the borders you painted with red transparency paint.
Make sure that layer is above the image layer. Then tweak the blending mode and apply filters to the border layer to make it sloppy looking.


----------



## zendianah (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Glaston.. I appreciate it !I'll try that.


----------



## lucian (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out www.thegraphicreporter.com

She has some terrific tutorial.


----------



## Kristen6877 (Jul 15, 2007)

I use Deviant Art.  Its www.deviantart.com.  The only thing is sometimes it runs a little slow but I have downloaded a bunch of great FREE actions.  Once you sign up go to Categories/Resources/Applications/Photoshop Actions.

Good luck - Kristen


----------



## sjharmonphoto (Aug 27, 2010)

You can check out the Bordernator (Sloppy Film Borders | Photoshop Scripts & Actions|Bordernator) We use it for all of our wedding workflow, and have been quite satisfied with it.


----------



## ann (Aug 27, 2010)

wonder if the op will be back, this thread was started almost two years ago


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 27, 2010)

ann said:


> wonder if the op will be back, this thread was started almost two years ago



or over three years ago.


----------



## Peano (Aug 27, 2010)

Lots of them *here*.


----------



## ann (Aug 27, 2010)

oops i can't add. it is 2010 right :lmao:


----------



## Peano (Aug 27, 2010)

ann said:


> wonder if the op will be back, this thread was started almost two years ago



Who cares? We can at least get a decent answer so others can find it.


----------



## ann (Aug 27, 2010)

well, if you will note i did attempt to help the individual who asked. 

i see my small attempt at a bit of humor seem to offend you.


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2010)

Why not learn how to use CS2, and just make your own. :thumbup:


----------



## Peano (Aug 27, 2010)

ann said:


> i see my small attempt at a bit of humor seem to offend you.



???


----------

